# Hello from Florida



## DMoss (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello Brothers, nice to be here.


----------



## brother blaine (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome brother 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## KSigMason (May 1, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## fasttito (May 2, 2014)

Greeting, where in Florida?


2B1IS2ASK1
/G\You Are Never Alone/G\
Stay Thirsty My Brothers


----------



## GeNomeZ (May 2, 2014)

His lodge appears to be in Ocala. I'm near West Palm Beach. Welcome Floridian Brothers!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 3, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------

